# FoodSaver on Sale (8/21/14)



## Roll_Bones (Aug 21, 2014)

Costco has the FoodSaver vacuum/sealer machine model #V2461 on sale for $49.99.
Warehouse only,  I think.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2014)

Online too.  http://www.costco.com/Foodsaver®-Manual-Vacuum-Sealer-FSFSSL2461.product.100128103.html


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 21, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Online too.  http://www.costco.com/Foodsaver®-Manual-Vacuum-Sealer-FSFSSL2461.product.100128103.html



Great.
I got myself one and one for a friend.  Nice deal and a very nice machine.
Just the basic machine.  I did not need the $150 model.
This one is perfect.
Now I need a source for the rolls of bag material.  Big rolls!


----------



## bakechef (Aug 21, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Great.
> I got myself one and one for a friend.  Nice deal and a very nice machine.
> Just the basic machine.  I did not need the $150 model.
> This one is perfect.
> Now I need a source for the rolls of bag material.  Big rolls!



Amazon has them.  These won't fit in the machine but they are a better deal than the name brand ones.  


http://www.amazon.com/Roll-Vacuum-S...undefined&sr=1-4&keywords=vacuum+sealer+rolls


----------



## Addie (Aug 21, 2014)

You get the following with it. 

Includes:
•1 Heat-Seal Roll – 11" x 10'
•3 Heat-Seal Bags – Quart Size
•2 Heat-Seal Bags – Gallon Size

I will have to look at my expenses to see if I can afford it at this time. Let's hope it stays on sale.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 21, 2014)

*FoodSaver on Sale*

That's a really good deal.  Addie, it says it goes through Aug. 31.


----------



## Addie (Aug 21, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> That's a really good deal.  Addie, it says it goes through Aug. 31.



I think you just talked me into it. I had one that was a PITA to use and gave it to Spike. But I do miss it. Does anyone know if they take PayPal on line?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 21, 2014)

Not sure.  I know the only credit card they take is Amex, and personal checks.  Also, not sure if you need to be a Costco member to order online.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 21, 2014)

I get the rolls 2 in the package at Target. They also have the quart size pre cut bags AND Fresh saver quart size zip vacuum bags at Target.

Target also has the NEW Foodsaver bags - expandable size (has a pleat on the sides to fit large items) rolls and the ones with the moisture guard along the top of the bag.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Not sure.  I know the only credit card they take is Amex, and personal checks.  Also, not sure if you need to be a Costco member to order online.




I just checked the website.  You do not have to be a member but there is a statement on the site that non-members MAY be charged a surcharge. 

All major credit cards are accepted.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 21, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I just checked the website.  You do not have to be a member but there is a statement on the site that non-members MAY be charged a surcharge.
> 
> All major credit cards are accepted.




Did not know that.  In store, they only accept Amex and personal checks.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Did not know that.  In store, they only accept Amex and personal checks.


And debit cards and cash.




ducks and runs


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 21, 2014)

Huh.  Your Costco accepts cash??


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2014)

Costco stores refuse credit cards other than Amex because they can't get a favorable rate.  Maybe that's why the website may asses a surcharge - to offset the CC company's fee.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 21, 2014)

I really want to join Costco when the new one opens nearer my house, well the other isn't far, but it's in a part of town I don't usually go to, and traffic is just a mess over there (they really need to reconfigure that intersection).  The thing that keeps me going to Bjs is that they take all of the major credit cards.  Our household rewards card is a Visa, and being Amex only just isn't convenient.


----------



## Addie (Aug 21, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I just checked the website.  You do not have to be a member but there is a statement on the site that non-members MAY be charged a surcharge.
> 
> All major credit cards are accepted.



Thank you Andy. I am not a member and have no credit cards. I usually make on line purchases with PayPal or withdrawal from my checking account. I checked my balance a short while ago and have  just enough to get me to check day on the 3rd of Sept.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 22, 2014)

I could most likely find a better price online for rolls but I just get the best deal Wally World has because of the convenience factor.

Here and now is a savings of a sort.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 23, 2014)

Addie said:


> You get the following with it.
> 
> Includes:
> •1 Heat-Seal Roll – 11" x 10'
> ...



We used ours to put up what we bought and used the complete roll and all three of the quart size.  I sure hope that was a starter roll and buying a roll will have much more on it?



Addie said:


> I think you just talked me into it. I had one that was a PITA to use and gave it to Spike. But I do miss it. Does anyone know if they take PayPal on line?



I am not sure about online, but in the store its AMEX, Debit or cash.



Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  Your Costco accepts cash??



Its not funny outside at the gas pumps where they do not accept cash and neither will the pump.  AMEX or debit only for gas.



Andy M. said:


> Costco stores refuse credit cards other than Amex because they can't get a favorable rate.  Maybe that's why the website may asses a surcharge - to offset the CC company's fee.



Or it could be that Costco has an agreement with AMEX.
My Costco membership card is now an AMEX rewards credit card.
3% back on any gas at any store and 1% inside Costco.
AMEX, IMO is the best consumer credit card available.  Not so much for the merchants as the surcharge is high.
But if you ever have a credit card dispute, I would want to have it with my AMEX card.  They actually look out for their customers.



Addie said:


> Thank you Andy. I am not a member and have no credit cards. I usually make on line purchases with PayPal or withdrawal from my checking account. I checked my balance a short while ago and have  just enough to get me to check day on the 3rd of Sept.



Do you know anyone that has a membership?  They can get it for you.  Like i did for my friend.  I am taking it to him today.

Now. Off to find a good deal on rolls!


----------



## bakechef (Aug 23, 2014)

bakechef said:


> Amazon has them.  These won't fit in the machine but they are a better deal than the name brand ones.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 11" x 50' Roll for Vacuum Sealer Commercial Grade Vacuum Bags: Home & Kitchen



This is a 2 pack (100 ft total) for around $33 http://www.amazon.com/Vacuum-Sealer..._sbs_hg_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1WEVG26GJ8TB7JSNKPVW


You may have missed my post before, but these seem like a better deal than the name brand ones.

Every so often FoodSaver has a sale on bags and rolls, you can signup for email alerts, sometimes this brings the price down cheaper than the generics if you order them in bulk.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2014)

bakechef said:


> Amazon has them.  These won't fit in the machine but they are a better deal than the name brand ones.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Roll-Vacuum-S...undefined&sr=1-4&keywords=vacuum+sealer+rolls


Just curious, what do you mean they won't fit in the machine?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Just curious, what do you mean they won't fit in the machine?




Too much bag length on a roll, not width.  The machine is made to store a much smaller roll.  You can cut off a length and roll it around an old holder and still store it in the machine.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 23, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Just curious, what do you mean they won't fit in the machine?



They are too large (because they are 50ft.) and won't store in a foodsaver with a roll storage compartment.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Too much bag length on a roll, not width.  The machine is made to store a much smaller roll.  You can cut off a length and roll it around an old holder and still store it in the machine.



Yup, that's what I do.


----------



## Addie (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeh Andy, I do. Unfortunately it is my granddaughter and she live in northern NH. I think I will send her an email. Thanks for the idea Andy.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 24, 2014)

It looks like the 2 X 50' rolls is the way to go.
Anyone know if the product is of good quality?

Another question.  To save on bag material and freezer bags when we had to use them, we would roll up a slab of ribs then tie it.  A coil if you will.
This leaves an open spot in the middle that cannot be compressed.
I noticed yesterday when I took one of these out, it had lost its seal.

Should I be laying the slab out and use more bag material, or do you think it was just a coincidence the bag lost vacuum?
I could cut the slab in half, but I like to cook the whole slab at once.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2014)

I went to Costco yesterday to get some meat, refill a Rx and to check out the Foodsaver.  I picked up the FS, put it in the carriage and headed to the meat department.  Bought pork tenderloins, NY strip steaks, flank steak and bacon.

Then I started thinking about using the FS to seal all this meat I'd just put in the carriage.  Pictured how nice it would look coming out of the freezer and being defrosted - no freezer burn.

Then I realized that's the way it looks now because of the way I double wrap meats.  I put the FS back and checked out.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2014)

Andy


----------



## bakechef (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd say that it's more than just freezer burn that's improved.  Meats (to me) don't seem like they have been frozen at all.  I've had a couple packets of ground beef that I found 2 years later, still sealed still just as good as fresh.  This to me is the real value of vacuum sealing.  I like to vacuum seal stuff in the fridge freezer because things don't stay at a constant cold temperature in there since the door opens and closes a lot, causing more rapid freezer burn, this is avoided with the food saver.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2014)

bakechef said:


> ...This to me is the real value of vacuum sealing.  I like to vacuum seal stuff in the fridge freezer because things don't stay at a constant cold temperature in there since the door opens and closes a lot, causing more rapid freezer burn, this is avoided with the food saver.



Feequent door opening does cause a problem.  However, I think the biggest cause of problems is the frost free feature of today's refrigerator freezer.

What's necessary to prevent freezer burn is keeping air away from the food.  That's why the food saver works so well.  But the fs is not the only way.  I wrap meats tightly with plastic wrap then bag the wrapped pieces go into a freezer bag.  This is a reliable process for me.  That's when I realized that the fs was just a shiny new toy for me so I passed.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 27, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Feequent door opening does cause a problem.  However, I think the biggest cause of problems is the frost free feature of today's refrigerator freezer.
> 
> What's necessary to prevent freezer burn is keeping air away from the food.  That's why the food saver works so well.  But the fs is not the only way.  I wrap meats tightly with plastic wrap then bag the wrapped pieces go into a freezer bag.  This is a reliable process for me.  That's when I realized that the fs was just a shiny new toy for me so I passed.



You really do need to weigh the value you'll get from something before spending money on it.  For me, I doubt that I'll ever be without one again, so it's worth the money (although my current one was a generous gift, I would have bought a new one when the budget allowed).  But if your current system works, then that's $50 plus the cost of supplies saved.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 27, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> It looks like the 2 X 50' rolls is the way to go.
> Anyone know if the product is of good quality?



The reviews on amazon seem pretty positive on those rolls.  I noticed that some Ebay sellers have even better prices, I might give those a shot next.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 28, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I went to Costco yesterday to get some meat, refill a Rx and to check out the Foodsaver.  I picked up the FS, put it in the carriage and headed to the meat department.  Bought pork tenderloins, NY strip steaks, flank steak and bacon.
> 
> Then I started thinking about using the FS to seal all this meat I'd just put in the carriage.  Pictured how nice it would look coming out of the freezer and being defrosted - no freezer burn.
> 
> Then I realized that's the way it looks now because of the way I double wrap meats.  I put the FS back and checked out.



Thats how we rolled for many years.  Plastic wrap and then into freezer bags.
The FS was on sale and I have wanted one for a long time.  Thats why we got it.  Plus, now I can put Sous Vide on my possible future purchase list.
It was the thread on Sous Vide that had me looking for a vacuum machine.

We put up $400 worth of meat last week and for the first time ever, we were done in record time.  Instead of two or three steps with plastic and freezer bags, the FS machine dropped it to one step. Vacuum bag and seal bag.  Much faster and with a little practice, it will be lights out faster in the future.



bakechef said:


> The reviews on amazon seem pretty positive on those rolls.  I noticed that some Ebay sellers have even better prices, I might give those a shot next.



Yes, it seems we can see savings by ordering online.  Even FoodSaver had some decent deals when i looked.
We are supposed to get some coupons with the purchase and also a bag cutter when you register your purchase the FS machine.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thats how we rolled for many years.  Plastic wrap and then into freezer bags.
> The FS was on sale and _I have wanted one for a long time._  Thats why we got it.  Plus, now I can put Sous Vide on my possible future purchase list.
> It was the thread on Sous Vide that had me looking for a vacuum machine...



I've wanted one too.  I just had a frugal moment and decided to save the money.

If I were to decide I wanted to try sous vide, I'd have to buy the immersion circulator and a food saver.


----------



## Addie (Aug 28, 2014)

I do my meats the same as you Andy. And I make sure I really pack those freezer bags. Less space for air. I took out a half of pork roast yesterday that I froze at the beginning of June. Not a bit of frost on it. Right now it is in the oven and when I go out into the kitchen, it tells me "Thank you for not letting me catch freezer burn."


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2014)

I would love to have a FoodSaver, but I can't justify the space it would take. I'm not getting one until I figure out where I would put it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought my FS about 6 years ago and it's still going strong.  I love it, and if it died on me tomorrow I would immediately go get another one.  I used to wrap meat in plastic wrap and ziplocks too, but there are many other things I use the FS for other than meats.  I have frozen strawberries, mangoes, and blueberries  for smoothies, pecans, almonds, spaghetti sauces, mashed potatoes....gosh, I don't know what else at the moment.  

I don't have a lot of counter space either, but made a space for it next to the fridge.  It's an upright one, so it doesn't take up that much space, and I found I'll use it more efficiently if it's sitting out handy and I don't have to dig for it in a lower cupboard.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 28, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I would love to have a FoodSaver, but I can't justify the space it would take. I'm not getting one until I figure out where I would put it.



I have the same rule.  Luckily mine sits nicely on top of my fridge, the fridge is black and the foodsaver is black, so it almost disappears.  I have a small kitchen and every bit of space is at a premium!


----------



## bakechef (Aug 28, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Yes, it seems we can see savings by ordering online.  Even FoodSaver had some decent deals when i looked.
> We are supposed to get some coupons with the purchase and also a bag cutter when you register your purchase the FS machine.



My last order was from FoodSaver, they had a good sale and I ordered enough for free shipping.  Get on their email list and you'll see whenever they are having a sale.  I haven't seen the same sale that I got last year lately though.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 29, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I've wanted one too.  I just had a frugal moment and decided to save the money.
> If I were to decide I wanted to try sous vide, I'd have to buy the immersion circulator and a food saver.



Yep. I did not buy the FS last time it was on sale for this exact reason.  I am frugal by nature and look for a way out of buying something each time I think I need it.
This time I figured I may not ever see $49.99 again, so I pulled the trigger.



taxlady said:


> I would love to have a FoodSaver, but I can't justify the space it would take. I'm not getting one until I figure out where I would put it.



I made space. But my wife had to find a home for the item I moved out of the way.



bakechef said:


> My last order was from FoodSaver, they had a good sale and I ordered enough for free shipping.  Get on their email list and you'll see whenever they are having a sale.  I haven't seen the same sale that I got last year lately though.



With the purchase, they encouraged registration and promised gifts and coupons.
Time will tell if giving them my email address was a mistake or not.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 29, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I would love to have a FoodSaver, but I can't justify the space it would take. I'm not getting one until I figure out where I would put it.


 
I made a small shelf that sits under the upper cabinets for mine. I still have the counter space since it sits so close to the wall yet it's always there for me when I need it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 5, 2014)

Back some time ago we discussed frozen vacuum packed fish that had "Remove from Bag Before thawing" or something like that.

There was discussion about bacteria and the vacuum bagged foods.

I now have a question.  Should I thaw out beef or chicken or fish I have vacuumed and frozen in the vacuum bag?  Or should I remove it, then defrost it?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 5, 2014)

I let it thaw in the package.  Often, I will cut a slit in the bag, then defrost in the microwave.


----------



## Addie (Sep 5, 2014)

I just went back and looked at the site for the sale. It has been extended to 9/30. 
http://www.costco.com/Foodsaver®-Manual-Vacuum-Sealer-FSFSSL2461.product.100128103.html


----------

